# where are streamed videos stored on our computer?



## Cool Joe (Jun 5, 2008)

when we stream any video online, i know that they get stored on our PC in a particular folder. which is that folder???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2008)

For Firefox, u can find the videos but u'll hv to do a bit of hunting around. Go to the folowing folder:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<profile name>.default\Cache
```

This assumes that Windows is on ur C drive. Now arrange the icons by size. Scroll down to the bottom and u'll see files named like 8E1EC419d01, 23FCBC8Dd01 etc. Ignore files that are named like _CACHE_XXX_. Check files that are of a few MBs in size and copy them to a different folder. Rename them with a .FLV extension and try playing them with a player that supports playback of FLVs.

This is a trial and error method, but works for me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, afaik

Stream videos DO NOT get stored in a FOLDEr instead they are stored in a cache on ur HDD and the cache is of limited size (say maybe, 10mb) and wen the cache is full, the video starts to play

But as the video is played, the cache is aslo getting replaced by new data cuming from the stream server (the server wich stores Streaming videos and content) and he video is also played at the same time..

So, at a particular point in time, the user has NO COMPLETE file on his PC, instead it just has parts of the file (In the cache that is) and the cache gets replaced adn filled up and again replaced (by new content)......


THis is a real concept of a Streaming Media
__________________


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 6, 2008)

^^my cache folder is very big, much larger than 10 MB. i am using opera.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

Type opera:cache in your address bar and try to find it.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\cache4

Files may be stored in their respective file formats(like flv, mpg, mp3 etc) or stored as .tmp files (especially in youtube) so my advice is arrange icons by file size. You can find out easily which one is the video file


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 6, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\cache4
> 
> Files may be stored in their respective file formats(like flv, mpg, mp3 etc) or stored as .tmp files (especially in youtube) so my advice is arrange icons by file size. You can find out easily which one is the video file


sahi hai... 10 on 10


----------



## maddy_35420 (Jun 6, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\cache4

absolutely right!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 6, 2008)

If chose single profile mode while installing Opera then it would be <root dir of Opera>\Profile\cache4.
You can find out your profile dir by Clicking Help-->About. The "Opera directory" if your profile directory.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ Yeah, thats true, but since most of us maniacally click on the next button while installation, different profiles for different user names is the default


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 7, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> For Firefox, u can find the videos but u'll hv to do a bit of hunting around. Go to the folowing folder:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



My brother once got one video from this method, if u r not able to find the videos in opera, you can try this method or just use an addon to download .flv videos


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 7, 2008)

riiiiight!!! thanks all for helping. by the way i myself discovered an option in opera which needs to b unchecked. go to tools> preferences> advanced> history> and unckeck empty on exit. bcoz if it is checked then i wont b able to view them later. thanks all once again.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeh, thats right, and After you watch a video you like, go to the cache (if you want, create a shortcut to the directory and place it in quick launch  ) and copy the video file to some other directory, for later viewing  so you can clear the cache automatically with that


----------

